# Provera



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Everyone

My consultant prescribed me provera to start my period so that I can get started on clomid.  He forgot to leave instructions on how much I should take and for how long.  They couldn't tell me in the pharmacy.  

I have 2.5mg tablets.  Does anyone know how much I should take?

Thanks
Boo


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi,

I was prescribed Provera when ttc DS2 and i was told to take 1 tablet for 7 days. If i remember rightly i think i got the bleed about 7-10 days after the last tablet.

Good luck x


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks TopKat

I think I will have to wait until Monday to ring the consultant.  Just impatient to get started.

Congratulations on birth of your baby no.2


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello 

I have 5mg tablets and take one tablet twice a day for 5 days. I would usually get a bleed after 4-5 days from my last tablet but last time it was more like 14 days but I was hyper stressed. 

Good luck


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi ya

I've tried it for the 1st time and got a bleed 4 days after last tablet. took 1 10mg for 7 days

x


----------

